# Gone, but Will Never Be Forgotten



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

It's been years since I last posted. So. Hi!
I am devastated. My Gretchen is gone. At 14.5, she left this world peacefully at home.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

14.5 such a long life. I am glad that she left at peace at home. I am sorry for the pain you now feel. This is one place where everyone understands.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Ania, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Gretchen. She was blessed with a long life, but I do know that forever would have been too short. May in time, the memories comfort you.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you are surrounded by lots of friends and family who understand.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Peace to you and your family, rest in peace Gretchen.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She must have been a grand senior and well loved. May the memories bring you comfort.


----------



## rabsparks (May 11, 2013)

From PET GERMAN SHEPHERD (I've owned this copy since I was 10 years old and I still refer to it.)

"The Final Tribute

Courtesy of, and best said, by Mr. Mansfield Schalk

"Keep your dog as long as he is happy and comfortable. Do everything you can reasonably can to keep him that way. But when the sad time comes that he is sick, always uncomfortable, or in some pain, it is your obligation then to have him put to sleep...But you owe it to your old friend to allow him to go to sleep...And because you loved your old dog as much as you did, you'll pay him the greatest tribute. He proved to you that there's nothing quite so wonderful as a fine German shepherd, so in his honor you'll get another German shepherd as soon as you can. I think he'd like it that way."

Sooner or later we all lose our prized German shepherd. I’ve lost quite a few, and I am still not even close to taking these losses “in stride”. You think about what you could have done differently, but that doesn’t help one bit. Did I wait too long to have him/her put to sleep? Was there anything else that I could have done to make it easier? Each loss hurts, and since I lost Rex in 1969, they still hurt as badly as they always have."

Now that I am pushing 71, every loss hurts as much as it did when I was younger. I wish you only the fondest memories of Gretchen. I know that she would have wished that for you.

Rick Bajackson


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So sorry for your loss! I hope you can find comfort here. 

Personally I haven't gone through this but I cant imagine, and dont want to if we lost Mei. I've had her for 7 months now and she's helped me in so many ways! Ive never had a dog until now and the bond IS real.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Gretchen, Ania. I remember you and your dogs well. 14-1/2 years in relative good health is an amazing accomplishment, a testament to your love and dedication. We got the same from Sneaker but not many have that long, and no matter how much time we have with them, it's never enough. Keefer turned 13 in August and it's pretty much week to week or even day to day at this point. Hugs to you. :wub:


----------

